# Indicas



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2017)

What's up MP? I'll document all of my indica grows here. I have  a nice lineup going atm that includes Asad Kashmir,  Peyote purple,  deep chunk,  Monkey Balls and pre98 bubba s1(pictured in order).  They are 2 weeks old.

Being grown under a 2ft 6 bulb hot5 with powerVEG bulbs.  Been fed nothing but water with bennies so far but I'm going to give them a light feeding next watering. 

View attachment 2017-05-29-20-57-01.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-29-20-49-59.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-29-20-51-12.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-29-20-54-16.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-29-20-52-13.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-29-20-53-18.jpg


View attachment 2017-05-29-20-55-47.jpg


----------



## umbra (May 30, 2017)

nice


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 30, 2017)

Thanks umbra!


----------



## Kraven (May 30, 2017)

Very nice, great set of gear too. Looking forward to seeing these go BBP, Green mojo :aok:


----------



## Rosebud (May 30, 2017)

Holy fat leaves bat man!  I love those fat indica leaves and they look so nice. What soil are you in?  Thanks for starting an indica thread.


----------



## RubyRed (Jun 2, 2017)

nice start.  looks like I would pull a few of the weaker ones

Happy Grow

tcabs


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2017)

Update on the seedlings 

View attachment 2017-06-04-23-01-06.jpg


View attachment 2017-06-04-23-00-13.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2017)

91 Dragons at 3 weeks 12/12 

View attachment 2017-06-04-23-18-15.jpg


View attachment 2017-06-04-23-17-27.jpg


View attachment 2017-06-04-23-19-29.jpg


View attachment 2017-06-04-23-18-42.jpg


----------



## umbra (Jun 5, 2017)

beautiful structure


----------



## yarddog (Jun 5, 2017)

oh its going to get interesting in here!!!   nice lineup bbp, sounds like a great project


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 5, 2017)

Yum!


----------



## Budlight (Jun 5, 2017)

bombbudpuffa said:


> 91 Dragons at 3 weeks 12/12



 That last pic all I have to say is wow I can't wait to see it in  another week  looking awesome buddy :48:


----------



## WoodHippy (Jun 5, 2017)

BBP looks Awesome. I have the dragon still in the seed, Can not wait to see more Pics of all your girls.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2017)

umbra said:


> beautiful structure



Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2017)

yarddog said:


> oh its going to get interesting in here!!!   nice lineup bbp, sounds like a great project


I hope so yarddog. Thank you very much!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Yum!



:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2017)

Budlight said:


> That last pic all I have to say is wow I can't wait to see it in  another week  looking awesome buddy :48:



The Dragons really are looking impressive. Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 5, 2017)

WoodHippy said:


> BBP looks Awesome. I have the dragon still in the seed, Can not wait to see more Pics of all your girls.



Pop them asap WH!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 16, 2017)

91 Dragons 

View attachment 2017-06-15-19-13-46.jpg


View attachment 2017-06-15-19-12-50.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jun 16, 2017)

Damn they are looking really good man :48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 11, 2017)

Update on the deep chunk, Monkey Balls, peyote purple and bubba s1. 

View attachment 2017-07-11 11.44.11.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2017)

91 Dragons 

View attachment DSCN1120_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1119_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 20, 2017)

Peyote Purple frosty af at 3 weeks in. 

View attachment DSCN1115_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1068_noexif.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Jul 21, 2017)

Thats looking nice and frosty bbp.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 21, 2017)

Thank you Lesso!


----------



## Budlight (Jul 21, 2017)

Some beautiful colour in there my friend


----------



## 400watter (Jul 22, 2017)

91 dragons look nice and plump. Lots of trichome on the last pic. Great job.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2017)

Verdant Greens pre98 bubba s1 

View attachment DSCN1292_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2017)

Hazemans Monkey balls 

View attachment DSCN1294_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2017)

Greenmans Deep Chunk 

View attachment DSCN1293_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2017)

Asad Kashmir 

View attachment DSCN1296_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2017)

91 Dragons harvested yesterday 

View attachment 2017-07-31 22.42.28_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1310_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1318_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN1321_noexif.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Aug 1, 2017)

Now that's art rate there buddy :48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 17, 2017)

Pre98 bubba s1 

View attachment DSCN1518_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1482_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1477_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1462_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 17, 2017)

Monkey Balls 

View attachment DSCN1534_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1469_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 17, 2017)

91 Dragons 

View attachment RSCN1520_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1466_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 17, 2017)

Peyote Purple 

View attachment RSCN1533_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1526_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1522_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1488_noexif.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 17, 2017)

Are these beautiful plants seeded?  BBP, you grow such beauties. Really, and a good camera too. You rock it. lets just face it.  I kinda want to just sit with those plants. so pretty.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 17, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Are these beautiful plants seeded?  BBP, you grow such beauties. Really, and a good camera too. You rock it. lets just face it.  I kinda want to just sit with those plants. so pretty.



Thank you rose! Means a lot. Yes, they are all seeded with Deep Chunk.


----------



## Sin inc (Aug 18, 2017)

wow bomb just got up on your grow I love the ladies.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 18, 2017)

Sin inc said:


> wow bomb just got up on your grow I love the ladies.



Thank you Sin!


----------



## Killertea08 (Aug 18, 2017)

Beautiful plants BBP!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2017)

Monkey Balls taken down today. 

View attachment 2017-08-28 23.30.53.jpg


View attachment DSCN1713_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1714_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN1716_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2017)

Asad Kashmir 

View attachment DSCN1719_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN1721_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2017)

Peyote Purple 

View attachment DSCN1543_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN1546_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN1548_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN1550_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2017)

Pre98 bubba s1 

View attachment 2017-08-27 22.02.50.jpg


View attachment DSCN1699_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1700_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN1702_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 29, 2017)

Nice clone of pre98 bubba s1 that I'm keeping around. 

View attachment DSCN1711_noexif.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Aug 29, 2017)

Oh Bubba, oh my. Oh every one of them girls.


----------



## Killertea08 (Aug 30, 2017)

Wow

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 30, 2017)

BBP Oh my! speechless here. Just breathtaking.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks everyone! Testers from the MB were very stoney...basically an afghan. PP I'm not so impressed with. Strange flavor...light buzz. Still have 2 phenos I haven't tested out.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 31, 2017)

Pre98 bubba s1 seeded to the max with Deep Chunk. Going to bx back to pre98 bubba s1. 

View attachment DSCN1730_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN1732_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN1734_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN1736_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1737_noexif.jpg


----------



## umbra (Aug 31, 2017)

just picked up a clone of Game Changer, looking forward to it


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 31, 2017)

umbra said:


> just picked up a clone of Game Changer, looking forward to it



Whats the lineage on that one?


----------



## umbra (Sep 1, 2017)

purple dragon x green thai 60% indica


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 1, 2017)

umbra said:


> purple dragon x green thai 60% indica



Just looked it up. Seems to be lots of good reviews on it. You posting pics? Can't find many grow pics...mostly bud shots.


----------



## umbra (Sep 1, 2017)

I will. It is in a gal pot and ready to take some cuts


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## 400watter (Sep 2, 2017)

Some nice colours on the bubba you have there bomb. Really like the purple hues.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 5, 2017)

400watter said:


> Some nice colours on the bubba you have there bomb. Really like the purple hues.



Thank you 400!


----------



## umbra (Sep 7, 2017)

game changer 

View attachment IMG_0825.JPG


View attachment IMG_0826.JPG


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 7, 2017)

I like those big ol' fat leaves.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 26, 2017)

Ducksfoot 

View attachment 2017-09-26 14.48.30.jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 26, 2017)

I got some fat leaves all over my garden. emperor og x twisted purple og has the fattest leaves. Dinner plates. Purple punch has fat leaves. Hazelnut cream has fatty leaves with that dark green oily surface, so dank.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 29, 2017)

umbra said:


> I got some fat leaves all over my garden. emperor og x twisted purple og has the fattest leaves. Dinner plates. Purple punch has fat leaves. Hazelnut cream has fatty leaves with that dark green oily surface, so dank.



Emperor OG x Twisted Purple OG sounds nice! Any pics?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 29, 2017)

Revegging in this order...2 pre98 bubba s1, Deep Chunk and Monkey Balls 

View attachment DSCN1991_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1994_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1992_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN1993_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 29, 2017)

Verdant Greens pre98 bubba s1 clone A1 

View attachment 2017-09-27 21.42.28.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 12, 2017)

Verdant Greens pre98 bubba s1 clone A1 around 6 weeks in 

View attachment DSCN2035_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN2037_noexif.jpg


View attachment DSCN2038_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN2040_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN2044_noexif.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-12 15.26.34.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Oct 12, 2017)

Real nice bomb. Super frosty already


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2017)

Emperor of x twisted purple og 

View attachment 20171012_210042.jpg


View attachment 20171012_210105.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 13, 2017)

Umbra you keep some dank on hand lol.


----------



## umbra (Oct 13, 2017)

other fat leaf plants I have, sour punch and sour secret are seriously dank.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 15, 2017)

Peyote Purple clone A3 

View attachment DSCN2097_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN2099_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN2106_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 15, 2017)

Peyote Purple clone A2 

View attachment DSCN2087_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN2090_noexif.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 15, 2017)

Crazy good.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 18, 2017)

Bluegrash 

View attachment 2017-10-18 13.55.17.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2017)

Pre98 bubba s1 

View attachment RSCN2182_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN2181_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 21, 2017)

Hash Fruit 

View attachment RSCN2203_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN2208_noexif.jpg


View attachment RSCN2206_noexif.jpg


----------



## umbra (Oct 22, 2017)

drool


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 22, 2017)

umbra said:


> drool



The hash fruit is turning out better than I thought they would. Frosty and really smelly.


----------



## grass hopper (Oct 24, 2017)

what high quality pics. beautiful!!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 24, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> what high quality pics. beautiful!!



Thank you grass hopper.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 27, 2017)

Bluegrash 

View attachment 2017-10-27 16.19.01.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-27 16.19.40.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 27, 2017)

Pre98 bubba s1 x Deep Chunk and the bigger ones are Peyote Purple x Deep Chunk 

View attachment 2017-10-26 19.09.56_noexif.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-26 19.08.45_noexif.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-26 19.09.19_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 27, 2017)

Verdant Greens pre98 bubba s1 clone A1 about to come down when the soil dries. 

View attachment 2017-10-26 14.39.51.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-26 14.40.39.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-27 16.13.39.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-27 16.14.16.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-27 16.15.10.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-27 16.17.14.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-27 16.16.31.jpg


View attachment 2017-10-27 16.18.02.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 28, 2017)

Freakin beautiful!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 28, 2017)

Thank you tc!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 8, 2017)

Bloom soil:joint4: 

View attachment IMG_2375_noexif.jpg


View attachment IMG_2376_noexif.jpg


View attachment IMG_2377_noexif.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Nov 9, 2017)

It's so cool when the soil grows the fungi Web like that.  Nice pictures, happy growing.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 18, 2017)

Deep Chunk hybrids 

View attachment 2017-11-18 01.59.37_noexif.jpg


View attachment 2017-11-18 01.56.41_noexif.jpg


View attachment 2017-11-18 01.57.49_noexif.jpg


View attachment 2017-11-18 01.58.26_noexif.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 18, 2017)

Well am i glad I stopped in here today. First, mychoriz ...... (sp)running amuck then all these beautiful babies. What is with that tiny one in a pot with a stem?  BBP, lets face it, you rock.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 18, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Well am i glad I stopped in here today. First, mychoriz ...... (sp)running amuck then all these beautiful babies. What is with that tiny one in a pot with a stem?  BBP, lets face it, you rock.



Thank you very much rose! That lil one is in a pot with a revegged plant that was seeded. I guess it dropped a seed so I just left it. It's more than likely a Deep Chunk seedling but who knows?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 23, 2017)

Deep Chunk hybrids 

View attachment 2017-11-22 08.31.30.jpg


View attachment 2017-11-22 08.30.43.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2017)

They're blowing up 

View attachment 2017-11-28 17.32.36.jpg


View attachment 2017-11-28 17.31.21.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2017)

Pre98 bubba s1 x Deep Chunk 

View attachment IMG_2578_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2017)

Peyote Purple x Deep Chunk 

View attachment IMG_2577_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2017)

Icookies x Deep Chunk 

View attachment IMG_2579_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 29, 2017)

Cannachar

Biochar made from weed stems and stalks. 

View attachment 2017-11-29 01.54.57.jpg


View attachment 2017-11-29 01.54.28.jpg


View attachment 2017-11-29 01.53.58.jpg


----------



## Lesso (Nov 29, 2017)

Wow. Great idea.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 5, 2017)

COBs are killing it on veg. Plants are just so happy under them. I do have to water a lot more but stems and stalks are so thick, plants are so happy and green. 

View attachment 2017-12-04 20.59.47.jpg


View attachment 2017-12-04 20.57.51.jpg


View attachment 2017-12-04 03.15.00.jpg


View attachment 2017-12-04 03.12.42.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 16, 2017)

Peyote Purple x Deep Chunk female 

View attachment 2017-12-16 00.12.20.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 16, 2017)

Pre98 bubba s1 x Deep Chunk females 

View attachment 2017-12-16 00.11.35.jpg


View attachment 2017-12-16 00.10.51.jpg


View attachment 2017-12-16 00.09.28.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Dec 16, 2017)

Verdant Greens pre98 bubba s1 clone A4...one of the females I hit with the DC pollen. 

View attachment 2017-12-16 00.10.06.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 7, 2018)

A couple clones of Pre98 bubba s1 

View attachment 2018-01-06 22.21.39.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.21.10.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.20.36.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.14.18.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.13.22.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 7, 2018)

Deep Chunk 

View attachment 2018-01-06 22.08.43.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.07.50.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 7, 2018)

Pre98 bubba s1 x Deep Chunk 

View attachment 2018-01-06 22.19.52.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.19.17.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.18.32.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.17.01.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.16.00.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.12.23.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.11.28.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 7, 2018)

Peyote Purple x Deep Chunk 

View attachment 2018-01-06 22.15.36.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.14.43.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 7, 2018)

The White x The White packing on the frost at 3 weeks in. 

View attachment 2018-01-06 22.10.42.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-06 22.09.23.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2018)

Gorilla Glue x Long Bottom Leaf around 2 weeks old 

View attachment 2018-01-24 10.16.15_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2018)

Ulduz...excited about these 

View attachment 2018-01-24 10.15.41_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2018)

Pre98 bubba s1 x Deep Chunk 

View attachment 2018-01-24 10.13.26_noexif.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-24 10.14.27_noexif.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-24 10.13.55_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2018)

Peyote Purple x Deep Chunk 

View attachment 2018-01-24 10.14.56_noexif.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2018)

Harley Tsu 

View attachment 2018-01-24 16.24.00_noexif.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-24 16.23.15_noexif.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 24, 2018)

Everything in there looks really amazing man excellent job


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 24, 2018)

Great pictures bombbud!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks to both of you. Here's a couple phenos of Verdant Greens pre98 bubba s1 x Deep Chunk 

View attachment 2018-01-29 18.29.34.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-29 18.29.01.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-29 18.28.31.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-29 18.26.27.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-29 18.25.53.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2018)

Peyote Purple x Deep Chunk 

View attachment 2018-01-29 18.23.52.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-29 18.23.26.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-29 18.22.52.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 29, 2018)

Verdant Greens pre98 bubba s1 clone A4 

View attachment 2018-01-29 18.31.36.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-29 18.31.10.jpg


View attachment 2018-01-29 18.30.36.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Jan 29, 2018)

bombbudpuffa said:


> A couple clones of Pre98 bubba s1



i bet there going to be tasty :48:


----------



## Budlight (Jan 29, 2018)

you got my mouth watering man


----------



## cannamind (Mar 20, 2018)

That's a sure way of doing a weed album. I envy your grow.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2018)

Verdant Greens pre98 bubba s1 clone A1 

View attachment 2018-03-21 23.22.46.jpg


View attachment 2018-03-21 23.22.22.jpg


View attachment 2018-03-21 23.21.10.jpg


View attachment 2018-03-21 23.20.32.jpg


View attachment 2018-03-21 23.19.38.jpg


View attachment 2018-03-21 23.19.15.jpg


View attachment 2018-03-21 23.18.45.jpg


View attachment 2018-03-21 23.18.17.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 22, 2018)

Beautiful BBP, congrats on the BOTM too. Your indica's all look like wonderful.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2018)

Thanks rose!


----------



## umbra (Mar 22, 2018)

BBP great win BOTM. I voted for ya, lol.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 22, 2018)

umbra said:


> BBP great win BOTM. I voted for ya, lol.



Thanks! I voted for you haha. I honestly thought yours was better looking.


----------



## bubba887 (Apr 5, 2018)

Nothing but love for this thread.   I'll be posting up soon


----------

